

Real-time Latex and markdown in the cloud. - eoinmurray92
http://cheetah.io/

======
eoinmurray92
Hey guys Im currently building cheetah.io, if you have any suggestions or
ideas be sure to post them.

------
meemo
Do use pandoc to convert from markdown to pdf directly? Or some other tool.

~~~
eoinmurray92
wkhmtltopdf for the pdfs, and pandoc to convert to .tex, or .doc

